# Grumpy Betta Contest



## DiiQue

************************************************** ********
LEGAL DISCLAIMER:
This contest is in no way sponsored by BettaFish.com or it's affiliates. I take full responsibility for said contest. Approval was granted by dramaqueen.
************************************************** ********

To celebrate my daughter's first birthday, I want to host this contest. This contest idea is brought to you by jessan2442. He won the "Contest to find the most original contest" I hosted last month.

As the name suggests, this contest's aim is to find the most grumpy looking betta with the funniest/weirdest caption. 

How to Enter: Contestants are allowed to enter ONE "Grumpy" photo of their betta. 

How things will be judged: I'm looking for 3 judges. Please let me know if you are interested! Contestants will be judged on a 10-point scale, with the winner receiving the highest score. If there is a tie, there will be a shootout. Photos will be judged on two criteria: 1) How grumpy their betta looks and 2) How funny/weird the caption is and how well it goes with the photo.

Rules:
1) Only one photo per member.
2) Photos need to be of your fish.
3)You need to be a member of BettaFish.com as of this contest post.
4) AB seller must be able to ship to a Transshipper in your country. Contestants are responsible for verifying this information prior to entry.

Prize: 1 All expenses paid AquaBid betta ($60USD buy it now value of fish). I'll take care off all expenses to get the fish to your door.

Because jessan did not take the prize in the last contest, I will be throwing in a 5G Aquarium Kit and Heater (US residents only, due to complications and expenses with exporting this to other countries, sorry).

Contest closes May 20, USA 12midnight Eastern standard time!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh my goodness. I've never seen prizes like that!!! I'll have to post a pic of my betta PRONTO!


----------



## LucidSong

Oh my. I have a pretty photo of Sparta with a very profound grumpy pout. Hmm just need a caption...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Username -- crowntaillove3
Fish's name -- Spikefin
Category -- the normal contest...?
Here is my baby Spikefin!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Time to start looking at aquabid! Lol I sure hope so...


----------



## rubinthebetta

Username: rubinthebetta
Fish's name: Maggie
Gender: female


----------



## Indigo Betta

*please could i be a judge!*

i can't enter the grumpy betta contest but please could i be a judge! I think I would enjoy judging it


----------



## popcorndeer

what about a fish from Ebay?


----------



## Agent13

Oh snap.. I'm totally gonna get on this when I get home tonight! I bet Jack The Creeper will blow the grumpy's outa their water lol


----------



## Deanna01

Question: If one wins the contest, with a picture and caption of a betta of their own, can they donate the prize to someone else of their choice?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Oh this is gonna be a fun contest! And with awesome prizes, too! 

Where's the *like* button?


----------



## LucidSong

Sparta refects on cup life


----------



## DiiQue

Indigo Betta said:


> i can't enter the grumpy betta contest but please could i be a judge! I think I would enjoy judging it


Folks, please welcome Indigo Betta, judge #1!!!


----------



## DiiQue

popcorndeer said:


> what about a fish from Ebay?


It would depend on where the seller is I guess. Haven't bought fish off of ebay but I do get other things from there. If both seller and buyer are from the U.S., then yes... otherwise I'd have to say no.


----------



## DiiQue

Deanna01 said:


> Question: If one wins the contest, with a picture and caption of a betta of their own, can they donate the prize to someone else of their choice?


Hmmm... never been asked this before, but I guess it would be okay. Just as long as the other person meets the rule's criteria.


----------



## Indigo Betta

DiiQue said:


> Folks, please welcome Indigo Betta, judge #1!!!



yay!! thank you i'm going to enjoy this


----------



## xShainax

Best Picture I could find


----------



## Spencerjunie

Oooooooooo!!!!! Can I be a judge????


----------



## DiiQue

Spencerjunie said:


> Oooooooooo!!!!! Can I be a judge????


Folks, please welcome Spencerjunie, Judge #2!!!


----------



## jesssan2442

I would like to be a judge!!!!!


----------



## DiiQue

jesssan2442 said:


> I would like to be a judge!!!!!


Folks, please welcome Judge #3 -- jesssan2442!!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

DiiQue said:


> Hmmm... never been asked this before, but I guess it would be okay. Just as long as the other person meets the rule's criteria.


I had the same question. It is such an amazing prize, but I have just purchased about 20 bettas from AB so I'd feel not right somehow if I won. Not that I think I'm going to win or anything lol. But I want to enter my grimpy gills!


----------



## Rosewynn

With a fish named Gus who now carries the nickname 'grumpy Gus' I couldn't help but enter!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Rosewynn, that is HILARIOUS!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Ok here's my entry, featuring my betta Ziggy Stardust!


----------



## Rosewynn

percyfyshshelley said:


> Rosewynn, that is HILARIOUS!


Thanks!

He's literally the most 'grumpy old man' fish I have ever owned and I have decided it must be because he's mad he was born with permanent lipstick. :lol:

ETA: I love your entry as well!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Thanks! Ziggy really isn't that grumpy (shhh... Don't tell the judges), he just looks that way.


----------



## Artemis

I'll have to get right on this! Can it be a betta less then 60USD?


----------



## Crowntails

I need to get a good picture. Time to go take some photos XD


----------



## DiiQue

Artemis said:


> I'll have to get right on this! Can it be a betta less then 60USD?


Yes, the 60usd is just the max value for a single betta... If you find one much lower, thats all good!


----------



## Artemis

Here is my grumpyumpous boy Dominic. He's always been jealous of the girls XD


----------



## Mashiro

Maximus is about 3 years old and wants to get up in this contest.










Grumpy old man.


----------



## Artemis

60 for the fish or fish with shipping buy now price?


----------



## crowntaillove3

And if you win could you get like two bettas that each cost $30?


----------



## DiiQue

@Artemis and @Crowntaillove3: the 60usd is just for the fish. I'm not counting the shipping costs in that amount. You can only chose 1 fish, even if its only $25 as there are additional fees when shipping multiple fish (I know, some may argue that the difference is not that much).


----------



## FrightyDog

This is Alpha flaring because the flash on my phone accidentally came on then I kept trying to take more pictures so he got mad x)

The only reason I want the prize is because of the tank <3. Other than that the betta sounds nice


----------



## Fenghuang

Username: Fenghuang
Fish's Name: Phoenix
Gender: Male


----------



## amzingaly

My grumpy boy Henry.


----------



## registereduser

Irving sez:


----------



## Luimeril

Hiccup. king of grump. flares at me every time he sees me, and i swear he knows it's my arm.


----------



## tilli94

How dare you approach me without food!!!!







Juicy loooves his food. He does not love the camera


----------



## madmonahan

Big Red.


----------



## crowntaillove3

*scopes out competition* Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Flapmon

Why do I have to be Australian? ):
I have the perfect photo!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

I have to submit for your approval my new rescue, fighting dropsy, parasites, and fin rot, Mr Handsome. This giant elephant ear crowntail always looks peeved, flares at everyone, and looks like he's going to jump out of the water and pull you in. This massive betta always stares right at you and flares, as if saying "I could take you. Just try me, you meat sack." Honestly, considering how bloody big he is, he can be downright scary when he looks at you like this.


----------



## Kithy

"You got me Spongebob decor? Are you _serious_?"


----------



## DiiQue

Flapmon said:


> Why do I have to be Australian? ):
> I have the perfect photo!


Unless things have changed, isn't there's a Transhipper in Aus? If so, you can enter. :-D


----------



## xShainax

Mine looks horrible compared to everyone elses. :c


----------



## madmonahan

I'm so going to lose this contest. :shake: to many awesome photos...


----------



## FrightyDog

madmonahan said:


> I'm so going to lose this contest. :shake: to many awesome photos...


Right? I Know I Won't Win!


----------



## Fin Fancier




----------



## Fin Fancier

Gah! So accidently tiny.  
Caption: I'm hungry. You won't like me when I'm hungry."


----------



## DiiQue

Fin Fancier said:


> Gah! So accidently tiny.
> Caption: I'm hungry. You won't like me when I'm hungry."


Try to upload again. Doesnt matter if you have to re-post, just as long as its of the same pic, its fine.


----------



## Flapmon

DiiQue said:


> Unless things have changed, isn't there's a Transhipper in Aus? If so, you can enter. :-D


Yeah, there's one up here in Queensland.


----------



## Flapmon

So, I'll post anyway. Hm.









*Hair flick* "What do you think you're doing here?"


----------



## popcorndeer

if you want i can add a hat and stuff


----------



## Artemis

Oh I like that one. Mine wasn't that good. I'm mainly in it for the tank because I want a tank with a heater and filter for a rescue that really needs it. However I know I would get the AB fish anywayXD


----------



## FrightyDog

Artemis said:


> Oh I like that one. Mine wasn't that good. I'm mainly in it for the tank because I want a tank with a heater and filter for a rescue that really needs it. However I know I would get the AB fish anywayXD


Good motive. I want the tank too, but just so I can get my poor betta out of his 1 gallon, no filter or heater . I cant afford a new one...


----------



## FrightyDog

I agree. We took them out (they looked dead) and it smelt like rotten fish mixed with spoiled eggs :-? It was nasty...


----------



## samiam11894

I really hope this is ohkay.
I just tried to have some fun even though my camera is horrible


----------



## Rosewynn

I think some of you guys are being too hard on yourselves. It's a contest (with a fab prize) but nontheless if you had fun with it that's the most important part IMO of course. :-D


----------



## Luimeril

i'm in it for either prize, really. and if i don't win, i've shown off how adorable Hiccup's grump face is. :b which is a perk in itself!


----------



## Rana

Never gonna win, but I had to give it a shot. Good luck everyone!


----------



## registereduser

Luimeril said:


> i'm in it for either prize, really. and if i don't win, i've shown off how adorable Hiccup's grump face is. :b which is a perk in itself!


yup, I try not to miss a chance to show off my fishes :lol:


----------



## DiiQue

I just wanted to say "Fantastic Entries Everyone!" Keep them coming. =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So Calypso, my pla kat female from Pet smart never gets any attention. But she has the grumpiest little face ever! Thought you all might like to know about her. She was my second betta. She is unable to go in the sorority tank with the others because of a strange disease that has disintegrated her pectoral fins. Kanaplex is having a tough time beating it and the other member who had a fish with this had her fish die. She is in my prayers and I hope for the best but she might not make it, 3 month long treatment is hardly making a difference.
I never win these contests, and my photo is not clear and my caption lame and similar to everyone else's but oh well. I think this is fun.


----------



## peachii

Princess George would like to enter, please.

Thank you for hosting a great event.


----------



## KohakuRiver

Here's my little guy. (He has a bigger tank, this was just what I had at the time, he was a spontaneous buy ^.^)


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL!!! I love that DiiQue started this contest, but I, as a contestant, say that the less entries the better! Higher chance of winning! And if I by a random stroke of luck win, then I only want the tank and the heater. Please give the fish to the second place winner. If I win. Which I don't think I will do. I hope so, though!


----------



## Friskies

I was told by someone mr. Fish looked grumpy lol


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh this will be fun! This is my first contest!
Good luck to everyone and thanks for the chance to win! 

This is my baby betta, I've had him for five weeks now.

Nivens is not amused.


----------



## Minnieservis

I just noticed this was to celebrate your daughters birthday! Happy birthday to her!!


----------



## DiiQue

Minnieservis said:


> I just noticed this was to celebrate your daughters birthday! Happy birthday to her!!


Thanks! She's a handful, but once she stares at us with those baby eyes, we just melt. I think she already knows that she gets what she wants. LOL!

BTW, i noticed your entry didnt have a caption. Please add one and then just repost. The caption makes up part of the score.


----------



## lilnaugrim

After much debate on which picture to use, I've finally decided my entry. I didn't see anything about having to be males? If females are not allowed that is fine as well and sorry in advance.

And good luck to everyone, looks like some really great entries out there so far!!


Grumpy fish: Aurora
"Dead" fish: Stardust

"I had a twin once...I hated it." -Aurora



(No Stardust isn't actually dead, just want to say that before anyone comments haha)


----------



## Mar

Happy Birthday to your daughter!
How old did she turn?

Off I go to take some pictures!

Edit: Just re-read the thread lmao, i'ma idiot!
First birthday, that's adorable.


----------



## Minnieservis

DiiQue said:


> Thanks! She's a handful, but once she stares at us with those baby eyes, we just melt. I think she already knows that she gets what she wants. LOL!
> 
> BTW, i noticed your entry didnt have a caption. Please add one and then just repost. The caption makes up part of the score.


Aww that is adorable! 

Thank you! I edited the photo. Here is my entry


----------



## Deanna01

Giving it a shot.  This is my guy Sam, master bubble-nest builder!


----------



## MoonShadow

Here we go!!


----------



## Anime Fish

Awesome entries so far, I just love those faces lol!


----------



## Syriiven

*Entry <3*

Username: Syriiven
Betta: Kalec'gos, CT male, in all his usual grumping glory


----------



## Skyewillow

Jade (SIP) had the perfect perma-grump.


----------



## PhischAndChips

I got like the perfect picture! Now I just need a good caption


----------



## bettas rule1077

Here is a photo of my betta Mr.Red


----------



## Stone

Here is my entry Mr. Perrywinkle
Ty for hosting this contest and a happy first birthday to your little girl


----------



## Goodbettabest

My entry is Butterscotch sulking & giving me the stink eye lol!


----------



## Goodbettabest

Oh no, i forgot to caption! I'll re-post the same pic with a caption a bit later


----------



## EmmaBlake

Here is my guy!! I enlarged him so you could see him better  I left the flash turned on by accident..oops!


----------



## Goodbettabest

Ok, re-submitted....this time with caption


----------



## jesssan2442

nice entries!! I already have some favorites!! keep em coming!!


----------



## Destinystar

Loves all the grumpy Bettas !


----------



## KohakuRiver

Les Mis! I love that musical! I have to say, I love how stiff the competition is.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas

I had to draw Arthur 50 times for my art class, and after four hours of staring at him in his tank he was really fed up with me. The first is a picture, the second is one of the drawings I did - unfortunately I didn't have time to take a picture of that particular pose. It was hilarious, though.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas

Since I can't figure out how to edit the post... the caption is "I used to like it when you paid attention to me. Now I just want you to go away."


----------



## MediBedi

Gosh I wish I woulda known there was a contest... at one point I showed two of my females to each other and the larger one always flopped on her side while the smaller one stared her down... to bad I never got a picture of it...  now she doesn't do it :roll:


----------



## frankiefire

disclaimer: I am not a knicks fan but I love his colors.


----------



## kathryn082

mr.grumpy wants to wish every one a unhappy birthday!


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOLLOLLOL... can't breath... My chances are becoming slimmer and slimmer!


----------



## popcorndeer

i like his little hat!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I hope I counted right, but so far I think I have a 1/39 chance of winning. WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT ENTER THIS CONTEST!!!! Oh, well. I tried.


----------



## Mashiro

Lol, these are great, guys!

I love them all!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Oh this is great! Some of these entries are extremely hilarious. I need to join I just need to think of a caption.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes




----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh...my...goodness! birdie, I need that for a poster in my room like...yesterday!! So adorable! :blueyay:


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Glad you like it! If it were better quality it'd make an awesome poster for sure.


----------



## Mashiro

Only 3 days until we find out who wins!

I'm so excited to find out who gets a wonderful fishie!


----------



## lilnaugrim

So exciting! Can't wait, so many good entries!!


----------



## popcorndeer

i think kathryn should win because she is my best friend and her mom and dad never let her get a fish from aqua bid because it is to much money and she would give any fish a verry good home but good luck to every one! everyones bettas are so cute! i relly like birdies one


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!

I HAVE NOTHING TO DO  LOL


----------



## Minnieservis

Wow such great entries! Good luck everyone


----------



## crowntaillove3

GAH!! Omgosh... PRESURE!!!!


----------



## EmmaBlake

I can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I know!! I hope "crowntaillove3" is somewhere in the winning post! LOL


----------



## DiiQue

Everyone's a winner! Just by entering and making others smile, you guys are all winners in my book!


----------



## Deanna01

Can I ask what program or site many of you used to create your pictures? I only knew of the one on Icanhascheezburger, and I like the size of most of yours better than mine!


----------



## Stone

I used my kodak easyshare software


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have a Dell Inspiron Windows 8 laptop, and I just went into files, clicked on pictures library, clicked on the one I wanted to enter (not so that it goes huge so it takes up the entire screen, just so that it was highlighted) and clicked on "edit". The edit button was kind of small in the middle/left over the pic. Then I inserted the text. After that, I saved it and entered it!

edit: And for the size, I just resized it. I had to edit my entry a couple of times to get the size right.


----------



## coreyh

Everyone's looks so good! Almost didn't enter, but figured it's worth a shot.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I just use Photobucket, they have an "edit" thing you can use, it's pretty simple and then I just screen shot my picture and reupload so I have the original still and the new one.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Me too--photobucket. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Luimeril

i wrote on mine using PaintTool SAI and a tablet pen. :B i used to use PaintShop Pro 7, though.


----------



## Canis

Guess I'll give it a shot XD


----------



## EmmaBlake

Oh great flare pic!  I have yet to get one of my betta.


----------



## crowntaillove3

QUESTION FOR DIIQUE::::::: Will we find out the winners tomorrow or later? Thx!


----------



## Minnieservis

This contest has been so fun and exciting! I can't wait to find out the winners!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Me too!


----------



## Canis

EmmaBlake said:


> Oh great flare pic!  I have yet to get one of my betta.


Thanks  My betta flares all the time recently XD Its pretty amusing coming into my bedroom and seeing him do his little dance and grump at me XD I wonder if he sees his reflection in my glasses or something


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've enjoyed seeing all the grumpy Bettas!:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

I. Want. The. Results. NOW!!!!!!!!!!! It's killing me. Literally.


----------



## popcorndeer

i hope kathryn wins

good luck everyone i cant wait to see who wins!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

still another day to go i wonder if we're going to get anymore entrys in that time.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I was just reading the contest to find the most original contest and I saw to winning entry. It says that no "crude" humor is allowed. I understand that some people might find my entry "crude". It's up to you, and I would be fine if I was disqualified. I'm sorry if some of you have found my entry distasteful. I just thought it would be funny and nothing else (btw my entry is the first one on the first page so it might be easy to find) Once again, I'm sorry if I've offended anyone!


----------



## Rosewynn

crowntaillove3 said:


> I was just reading the contest to find the most original contest and I saw to winning entry. It says that no "crude" humor is allowed. I understand that some people might find my entry "crude". It's up to you, and I would be fine if I was disqualified. I'm sorry if some of you have found my entry distasteful. I just thought it would be funny and nothing else (btw my entry is the first one on the first page so it might be easy to find) Once again, I'm sorry if I've offended anyone!


Well for what it's worth I don't think it's crude at all.


----------



## Deanna01

Crowntaillove3, I'm sure no one would find your entry crude!


----------



## Mar

Lol, sorry. :s Last-minute entry. Just took the photo today and couldn't resist.

Username: Mar
Betta: Themis
Featuring: Grumpy Cat


----------



## CodeRed

My last minute submission of Leopold. Grumpy man extraordinaire.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thx, guys! It's just... in today's society, people can get set off by the littlest things, so you're always kind of walking on eggshells. A short apology couldn't have hurt. I think it was really funny. My family and friends laughed about it when I told them.


----------



## TurtleBarb

This is a great thread and a great contest. Thanks for all the LOLs. There are a lot of funny folks on here.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

user: BettaNubRandyLove
Fish:Randolf


----------



## bettafishlover101

User: bettafishlover101

Fish: Lenord


----------



## charislynne

*Grumpy betta*

"Get out of my tank!"


----------



## Deanna01

Does the contest end tonight at midnight or tomorrow at midnight? Midnight is always such a tricky time to go by....


----------



## Hope

Omg marking <3


----------



## Jcube

*"Grumpy Betta"*

Username: Jcube
Betta: Hola

<Betta Look ( > :BIGwinky:


----------



## DiiQue

crowntaillove3 said:


> QUESTION FOR DIIQUE::::::: Will we find out the winners tomorrow or later? Thx!


It all depends on the judges, but I'm hoping a winner is chosen before the 25th (my daughter's bday). =)


----------



## DiiQue

crowntaillove3 said:


> I was just reading the contest to find the most original contest and I saw to winning entry. It says that no "crude" humor is allowed. I understand that some people might find my entry "crude". It's up to you, and I would be fine if I was disqualified. I'm sorry if some of you have found my entry distasteful. I just thought it would be funny and nothing else (btw my entry is the first one on the first page so it might be easy to find) Once again, I'm sorry if I've offended anyone!


nope, not crude. your entry is still in the running! =)


----------



## DiiQue

Deanna01 said:


> Does the contest end tonight at midnight or tomorrow at midnight? Midnight is always such a tricky time to go by....


It ends tonight (less than 3hrs as of this post). =) Midnight always confuses me as well. hehehe


----------



## bettafishbeauty

*Grumpy Betta Fish Contest Entry*

Here are my betta fish Rainbow AKA: Grumpy and Corel


----------



## DiiQue

CONTEST CLOSED! Thanks to all those who entered and good luck!!!


----------



## Lights106

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Oh this is gonna be a fun contest! And with awesome prizes, too!
> 
> Where's the *like* button?


I want to like your like.


----------



## Rosewynn

Good luck to everyone who entered!


Thanks for holding the contest DiiQue. :-D


----------



## registereduser

Lights106 said:


> I want to like your like.


when you read this forum on tropicalfishkeeping.com you can use the LIKE button......it's located on the far right of every post. there isn't one on bettafish.com for some reason.

link:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...umpy-betta-contest-169906/page15/#post2099033


----------



## GrlRacr

Since this contest was such a huge success, do you think you will be holding one similar in the near future?????


----------



## Lights106

Oh please do! I didn't see this contest till a half an hour till it ended (I'm new here) and I had a PERFECT picture!


----------



## LucidSong

Sorry youissed this contest Lights. Welcome to the forums and the addiction.


----------



## DiiQue

GrlRacr said:


> Since this contest was such a huge success, do you think you will be holding one similar in the near future?????


Only time will tell. =) There will be more contests, that I'm sure of. I enjoy seeing all the lovely pictures and talent of our fellow members... I'm always on the lookout for a good contest idea so just stay tuned!


----------



## jesssan2442

I sent my results to DiiQue earlier so now you guys are just waiting on the other judges!!


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh my goodness I can't wait! This is so exciting


----------



## peachii

I can't wait to see who the lucky winner is. Good luck everyone


----------



## LucidSong

The anticipation is killing me. Can't wait to see who won.


----------



## FrightyDog

Best of luck to everyone ^.^


----------



## jesssan2442

haha its killing me to see if my favorite won!! don't even ask who my fave is because I won"t tell!!


----------



## MSG

*I created this picture a while back of my 1st spawn.*

No caption necessary. 

Since this is a "collage" type photo it didn't met the contest criteria so I didn't bother entering it. 

All the images used are CROPS of the bettas from my very 1st spawn. Didn't have much of a choice with "cropping" because, the smallest betta in the photo was the size of a grain of rice & the largest was the size of a jellybean. 

Basically the bettas are all mimicking the "grumpy" subject in the middle. 

Good luck to everyone that entered.


----------



## registereduser

:rofl:


----------



## Mar

Adorable!!


----------



## LucidSong

That's adorable MSG


----------



## SerenaRena

hahaha i like moonshadows betta! haha thats hilarious


----------



## Destinystar

How adorable MSG !

Best of luck to everyone who entered the contest !!!


----------



## registereduser

I just checked and one of the judges hasn't been on the board since Saturday :-?


----------



## LucidSong

D:< Silly judge. Hope they log soon.


----------



## GrlRacr

:| How aggravating!


----------



## Mar

LucidSong said:


> D:< Silly judge. Hope they log soon.





GrlRacr said:


> :| How aggravating!


they may be having problems irl, and it may be frustrating but I would think that to them, their issues are more important, and they have every right to deal with that and make it a priority.

I think patience is the best route to go, and i doubt the winner minds waiting just a little while longer


----------



## DiiQue

Thanks Mar! You are spot on!

It's always difficult to guess why a member hasn't logged on but let's just give the last judge a little more time. If by Saturday (25th) I don't hear back, I'll just go with the scores from the two judges who submitted. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

DiiQue said:


> Thanks Mar! You are spot on!
> 
> It's always difficult to guess why a member hasn't logged on but let's just give the last judge a little more time. If by Saturday (25th) I don't hear back, I'll just go with the scores from the two judges who submitted. =)


Sounds great and fair enough to me! I just want to say a final good luck to everyone! I enjoyed looking at every single one of these pictures! It really did brighten my day and in the end, I think that's certainly important!

"Keep Calm and Grumpy On!"

:cheers:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

When will the winners be announces? I hope the person who posted the one with the caption, For the last time I am NOT wearing lipstick should win because I laughed out loud a that one. Mine was not good compared to those because the grumpy betta I owned passed away the day before I was going to photograph him...
Anyways good luck to all!


----------



## Rosewynn

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> When will the winners be announces? I hope the person who posted the one with the caption, For the last time I am NOT wearing lipstick should win because I laughed out loud a that one. Mine was not good compared to those because the grumpy betta I owned passed away the day before I was going to photograph him...
> Anyways good luck to all!


Aww, thanks!

I believe we're waiting for one judge to pick and if they don't come on by the 25th it'll be decided between the rest of the judges then.


----------



## Whittni

So its too late to enter then?


----------



## Syriiven

Yuppers


----------



## crowntaillove3

*suspense*


----------



## LucidSong

Very true CrownTail


----------



## Artemis

Mine was so bad compared to ya'lls. I love the pic not the caption


----------



## Minnieservis

Today's the day! Happy birthday to your little girl!


----------



## madmonahan

Happy Birthday to your daughter!! :blueyay: :greenyay: :redyay:


----------



## Indigo Betta




----------



## KohakuRiver

✄╔╗─╔╗
✄║║─║║
✄║╚═╝╠══╦══╦══╦╗─╔╗
✄║╔═╗║╔╗║╔╗║╔╗║║─║║
✄║║─║║╔╗║╚╝║╚╝║╚═╝║
✄╚╝─╚╩╝╚╣╔═╣╔═╩═╗╔╝
✄───────║║─║║─╔═╝║
✄───────╚╝─╚╝─╚══╝
✄╔══╗───╔╗╔╗───╔╗──────╔╗
✄║╔╗║──╔╝╚╣║───║║──────║║
✄║╚╝╚╦╦╩╗╔╣╚═╦═╝╠══╦╗─╔╣║
✄║╔═╗╠╣╔╣║║╔╗║╔╗║╔╗║║─║╠╝
✄║╚═╝║║║║╚╣║║║╚╝║╔╗║╚═╝╠╗
✄╚═══╩╩╝╚═╩╝╚╩══╩╝╚╩═╗╔╩╝
✄──────────────────╔═╝║
✄──────────────────╚══╝

```````` ` ` ` * ` ` 
'```````` ` ` ` 0 ` ` 
```````` _____||_____
```` ` ` {,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,} ` 
``````` {/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\} `
'```____{_______”_____}____
```{/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\}
```{,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,}
```{/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\}
```{____________”__________}


----------



## Syriiven

Happy Birthday to you little one =3


----------



## Skyewillow

Happy Birthday to your Munchkin!!


----------



## bettafishbeauty

*Wishing your daughter a very Happy 1st Birthday*!!!


----------



## FrightyDog

I hopeSheIs VeryExcited


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets




----------



## Fenghuang

Happy birthday, DiiQue's little girl!


----------



## Kithy

A very very happy birthday ^_^ Nothing is ever as special as the first few birthdays!


----------



## LucidSong

Happy Birthday young one.


----------



## Rosewynn

Happy birthday!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Give your daughter a HUGE happy birthday from me!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Happy Birthday little one! 
Votes tallied yet? <3


----------



## peachii

I hope you and your daughter had a very nice birthday today.

Take your time, there is absolutely no hurry for this - daughter and birthday weekend comes first . Have a great weekend.


----------



## DiiQue

WOW, thanks everyone for the well wishes and HBs! You guys further reinforced why our community is so great and make hosting contests like these worthwhile in my book! 

The party consumed our lives so wasn't able to post a winner yesterday, so apologies for the slight delay.  I ended up using the scores from two judges, as the last judge looks to be busy with work or school and I didn't want to delay the announcement any longer... SO, THE WINNER of the first Grumpy Betta Contest is...

Birdielikestomatoes! "Keep calm and Grumpy On!"

Congratulations and go pic out that AB betta!


----------



## DiiQue

Almost forgot, folks, please give a round of applause to the judges - jesssan2442 and Indigo Betta!


----------



## peachii

Congrats on the win. Jealous of the betta for sure.

The contest was great for a month of dreams, looking at AB fish. Thanks for the month of fun.


----------



## Minnieservis

Congratulations Birdielikestomatoes! Pick a good fishie!

Thanks so much again for the contest DiiQue


----------



## LucidSong

Grats Birds! And thank you for hosting this contest DiiQue


----------



## madmonahan

Congrats!!  :-D


----------



## Deanna01

Congratulations, everyone! This was a great contest and a wonderful way to celebrate a child's first birthday.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Congratulations! And thank you judges!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congratulations Birds!! What a great entry that was (I still want a poster!) haha


----------



## Mar

Congratulations! Enjoy your new fishy.


----------



## bettafishbeauty

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Kithy

Yay!! Congratulations!!

Hope your little girl had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

First of all I just want to say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you to DiiQue for hosting the contest, the judges for liking my entry, and everyone else for entering the contest, they were all fantastic.

Second, I'm still completely in shock!


----------



## lilnaugrim

birdielikestomatoes said:


> First of all I just want to say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you to DiiQue for hosting the contest, the judges for liking my entry, and everyone else for entering the contest, they were all fantastic.
> 
> Second, I'm still completely in shock!


+1 Like lol Congrats again! ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow

*congratulations!!!*


----------



## crowntaillove3

Congrats, birdie!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Birdielikestomatoes


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Thank you for all the congrats, everyone!


----------



## crowntaillove3

So... I'm sure we all want to know which fish you chose!


----------



## Destinystar

_ Congrats birdielikestomatoes ! _


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

crowntaillove3 said:


> So... I'm sure we all want to know which fish you chose!


I haven't chosen one yet. There's so many to choose from and I don't want to make a wrong choice, if that's even possible. 

But I'll certainly let everyone on this thread know who I choose when I make a decision! :-D:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

What kind are you looking at? HM? HMPK? CT? DT?


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I'm not too concerned about tail type since I'm looking for a girl. 

In fact right after my last post I found the girl that I 'connected' to. I'm really excited about her. DiiQue already bought her so now it's just a waiting game. 

Say hello to Agnes (a HMPK)! Also that boy in the background makes me laugh. And yes, all my girls must have old lady names. :lol:


----------



## crowntaillove3

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh she's adorable! Congrats again and good luck to you and Agnes!


----------



## Deanna01

She is darling! Congratulations again!


----------



## Deanna01

I know the contest is closed, but I can't resist posting here this picture of Courtland I took this morning. The caption would be: "Hey, I said no pictures, you paparazzi!"


----------



## Artemis

You better post pics of the new fish.


----------



## Destinystar

Agnes is adorable I love her ...congrats !


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Courtland is amazing looking. I love that picture of him!

I'll definitely post pics of Agnes once she gets here.  I should be getting her in approx. 2 weeks from now. The suspense!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I got her! Agnes it here. It's exciting, she's my first aquabid fish and this was a very learning/nerve wracking experience. 

I woke up around 11am, checked my email, had an email from Linda saying Agnes should get here tomorrow but still checked the tracking info only to learn that she'd gotten here around 10:30am! 

Usually my mom is up at that time but she'd decided to go to the park on today of all days. So the mother went over to the post office but they sent her away saying that Agnes was still on the truck. 

Anyway we picked her up at 5pm and she was pale but alright! She's now floating in a petco betta cup inside the 10g. I'll have to start acclimating her soon.

I'll also try to get some better pictures of her. My camera is not the best at taking fish pics, and I couldn't use my 'good' camera because it didn't have a charged battery.

Anyway, I'd like to thank everyone again. Thank you DiiQue and everyone who participated!!!


----------



## Deanna01

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## jesssan2442

she is beautiful!!! you'll have to post pics once she has regained all her color!! you should probably start a new thread so more people will see her!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

She's really feisty. 

That's actually a good idea Jesssan. I'll do that once I get her more settled and am able to get a better picture of her.


----------



## crowntaillove3

She is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## charislynne

what place was i in. (just curious)


----------



## CritterNut

Haha I loved the "Get off my lawn" photo. Awesome!


----------



## Johnboy33

"You're in BIG trouble when I get out of this cup!! "


----------

